# Never met one of these before



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2016)

A lovely  day all happy and going to view some show jumps.....



Set the situation.   Going to view some Polyjumps to add to my yard, had a large box trailer on the back measuring 8ft by 6 ft, My car a Terrano  with wheel on the back making harder to see the trailer.  Traveling up hill along a very twisty lane so narrow  barely a cars width.   

Traveling slowly, we cam across a bicycle so going slow,  along came (now I know an old bag), who  decided not to reverse  but to keep coming trying to force me back, as you can see from the clips she got out and told me it was easier for me to reverse than her.  ( You should give way to an upcoming car specially with a trailer ).  I said I have a trailer , she said " I meet people like you all the time who cannot reverse"  I said as per clip I have a trailer and it will jackknife..

  She then proceeded to say " WHAT are you doing in this lane anyway, why are you coming here " in a very rude snobby accusing way!!   (it is a lane not a private road)   I said " I brought something and coming to pick it up!!  "  I asked her if she was from this next house the one I am going to  in case I need to bite my tongue, she said no the one at the top of the hill.  ( I wish I had said something cutting now like oh well we will do that house over first now your out of it  lol )  She then carried on saying she meets people like me all the time very rudly and snobbing way.  Now appart from I reverse this trailer into it's shed and reverse my caravan and horsebox and american car.  I don't know where she get's this idea from I cannot reverse.  ( I should have challenged her to a reversing race, I would have won as I have had emergency reversing practive before at speed.  Enjoy the clips

part 2 and 3 as part one was at the beginning of the road



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJMWAaflKOM


https://youtu.be/3Qo_82ubGY0


----------



## pennyturner (9 May 2016)

I have an old Rice which only goes backwards if you put a pin in the hitch (which must be removed when towing to allow the brakes to work), so live in fear of meeting the kind of old bat who can't reverse down some of the local lanes.  It's astonishing how many people can't.


----------



## Gift Horse (9 May 2016)

I haven't watched the vid but she sounds ridiculous.
My uncle who is a lovely gent in his late 70s met a woman like this on a narrow lane - she would not reverse. There was little he could do as he was driving a tractor & towing a trailer full of silage. The woman told him he was a very rude man!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2016)

I mean who does she think she is asking me why I was there,  I wish I had not said I had bought something, but instead say "why is it your buisness why I am here as this is a public road"


----------



## Orca (9 May 2016)

People are idiots. On a road near the yard recently, a holiday maker blocked a road, demanding that a lorry (Bedford sized, with horses on board), reverse downhill onto a *main road* along with the three cars queued with it who were also waiting for the holiday maker to shift - all of five metres backwards into the passing point!


----------



## TTK (9 May 2016)

Maddening isn't it. I put some serious scratches into my car last week as I had to drive into a hawthorn hedge as the oncoming codger couldn't reverse 10 yards back into a space. Grrr. Understand your frustration.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (9 May 2016)

so which story do you want the time i meet a jag down the lane at home he refused to reverse to the pass place behind as his car would get muddy.......................so i switched of my engine and waited reading a book, eventual he moved politely pointed out perhaps he should stick to A roads and not drive down a lane that we locals call ***** lane, 8 dairy farms in 3 miles  

or meeting an SUV on the hill at  church stretton, in Shropshire, had to reverse about 3/4 mile as there was not passing space that was big enough due to the bends in the road and the length of their SUV, they had 10 cars behind them................but the best bit was the passenger was drinking a cup of tea with their fit on the dash board ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Deltaflyer (9 May 2016)

I was driving along the lane that leads to the yard where I keep my horse. We were on our way out to a show so I had my horse and my friend's pony on board and it's a very narrow single track lane with passing places. 

So, late middle-aged git in his 4 x 4 (not a horsey person per se but I think taking his kid to the RS for a lesson decides he isn't going to reverse. Bearing in mind I'm in a 3.5t with horses on board and no idea if there are any other vehicles/riders/ walkers or whatever behind me. He refuses to reverse so I sit there patiently. 

In the end he realises I'm going nowhere and this is when the reason he didn't want to reverse became apparent. He couldn't reverse.

He was steaming. When we got the where it was wide enough to pass he expected me to pass him on the wrong side of the road, so of course I indicate to him that he needs to pull over so I can proceed on my side of the road. (Clearly he was trying to make a point here).

As I pass him he gets out of his 4 x 4 to have a rant about horse boxes and my friend and I, I'm afraid, couldn't help but laugh as he was wearing PJ bottoms and slippers. 

He ranted about the fact that I'd made him reverse, but TBH how could we take him seriously when 

a) he couldn't reverse without crashing in to the hedges every few yards
b) his attire.

There really are some arrogant morons out there.

Another occasion, I was in my lorry crawling along a twisty lane when this bloke (again, late middle age) came haring the other way and then had to slam on the anchors when he saw me. I slowed down even more and moved over as much as I could so he could pass, as I would do for anyone on a narrow twisty lane, and he shouted at us as he went by something along the lines of 'that made you slow down didn't it." Huh? If I'd have been going any slower I'd have been at a stand still. he was the one going too fast. Sadly, he timed his shout so it was just as he was almost passed me so he could speed up before I could retort - coward.

Yesterday - cyclists riding two abreast on a country road refusing to go in to single file so I could pass them safely.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2016)

15 years ago  I was in my 13 ft horsebox, going down to a show in a single track road, got to a passing space with a tree granch at an angle across the road.  I pulled in but no way would you get a car pass and my box was wedged on the tree, woman inside refused to reverse.  I switched engine off and she started to off load her brats.   She came to me and in a german accent  mumbled something to which I said what is that number 9......9...  " oh ok if I reverse can you pass" to which I said yes and she did. 

  2 years later in my 18ft lorry the same thing, only this time an old grandad who tried to squeeze pass.  After being told by other motorised he wont make it he reversed, only he reversed into the psace on my side and a car behind him was in his side but had left a space for him but he chose my side. So I hade to squeeze past both. moron.  This is the spot, now who can honestly tell me they would try pass my 7.5 ton box in this space?????

 come on volunteers who would pass a box here???


----------



## ycbm (9 May 2016)

I was turning left in my lorry down my own narrow lane and had to wait for a car coming out to move before I could turn of the main road.  I saw the driver say to his passenger 'what's she bringing that down here for anyway?'   He turned scarlet when I looked at him and mouthed clearly 'I live here'.


----------



## laura_nash (9 May 2016)

As a teenager I worked at a yard in Wales that had a huge horsebox, usually with 4-5 horses on board.  We were always meeting holidaymakers who couldn't reverse, probably at least two each outing.  The driver used to get out and politely offer to reverse their car for them if they weren't competent drivers.  Most people would splutter a bit, say they were competent and have a go, but we did have a few people take him up on it.

The worst I had was a council minibus taking special needs kids to school that refused to reverse for two horses and tried to squeeze past on a steep narrow road, almost pushing us into a big ditch, all the while yelling abuse.  I took his reg number and reported him, did get a very horrified and apologetic phone call from his boss (who had horses).


----------



## laura_nash (9 May 2016)

hollyandivy123 said:



			so which story do you want the time i meet a jag down the lane at home he refused to reverse to the pass place behind as his car would get muddy.......................
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh.  I used to be involved in the Highways contact centre back in Somerset and they had a special name for a particular village because it had a row of posh houses inhabited by Londoners who were forever reporting mud, s**t etc on the roads.  They even had a special script to read (basically "well you are living in rural Somerset..").


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2016)

Sorry if I offend anyone, but round here many who have 4 x 4 or  cars that loook like them but are not, buy them as a status symbol  as a taxi to pick up kids.  They have NO tow bar so you know they are not horsey and they buy these things and cannot drive them let alone reverse them. Is it just south bucks or other areas???

Sorry but if I was a mother ( which I am not and never will be ), and wanted something nice to  drive the kids around and luxurious  i would rather one of these in my experiance of them

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHEVROLET...119614?hash=item3ac1a80e7e:g:vzcAAOSwBLlU~evz


----------



## laura_nash (9 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Sorry if I offend anyone, but round here many who have 4 x 4 or  cars that loook like them but are not, buy them as a status symbol  as a taxi to pick up kids.  They have NO tow bar so you know they are not horsey and they buy these things and cannot drive them let alone reverse them. Is it just south bucks or other areas???
		
Click to expand...

No, it was the same in Somerset.  Easily recognised as they were spotlessly clean.  Mad too, used to make me laugh seeing them trying to manoeuvre around Ilminster town centre (NOT designed for big 4x4's).  I wasn't the best reverser myself when I moved there so I went for a little Jimny, easiest thing ever to reverse and if I got stuck I could always stick it up the verge.  I read a Top Gear review said they looked best splattered with mud so that was always my excuse (used to use it to take water down the fields).

Where I am now (rural Ireland) the big 4x4's are actually used for farming and everyone can (and does) reverse.  But then everyone here is a farmer (the estate agent, the solicitor, the dentist..).


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2016)

I really felt sorry for the house I was going too, to have her as a lane neighbour.  She would try me potty having to pass her  on a regular basis, the ladie who I was meeting told me when I got there that she was a right old crabby cow and a real  *&*%^^$^%*&( and a pain in the a$$ to eveeryone.


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (10 May 2016)

I meet  same kind at least once a week.
I have met an old git who expected me to reverse around blind corner while he couldnt just roll back in a passing place right behind him. When he finally did he nearly ended up facing same way I was.



HGA-12 said:



			Sorry if I offend anyone, but round here many who have 4 x 4 or  cars that loook like them but are not, buy them as a status symbol  as a taxi to pick up kids.  They have NO tow bar so you know they are not horsey and they buy these things and cannot drive them let alone reverse them. Is it just south bucks or other areas???
		
Click to expand...

Around us it seems the smaller car the more room it needs. Shogun and large transit van pass each other quite comfortably but Shogun and something like Megane takes a lot of calculation and even mirror folding on meaganes side on the same stretch.
I had to reverse around blind corner with lorry driver watching whats going on behind me (my car was full of crap), literally lean against the bank, fold mirror, straighten front wheels so he could squeeeeeze past. If he sees on the roads what I see, no wonder he nearly kissed me. 



laura_nash said:



			The worst I had was a council minibus taking special needs kids to school that refused to reverse for two horses and tried to squeeze past on a steep narrow road, almost pushing us into a big ditch, all the while yelling abuse.  I took his reg number and reported him, did get a very horrified and apologetic phone call from his boss (who had horses).
		
Click to expand...

I dont know about such minibuses but I meet of some St Something for special needs kids as well and the driver never pull in for you (I mean he would pass a gap big enough to park a coach) and never wave thanks.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (10 May 2016)

laura_nash said:



			This made me laugh.  I used to be involved in the Highways contact centre back in Somerset and they had a special name for a particular village because it had a row of posh houses inhabited by Londoners who were forever reporting mud, s**t etc on the roads.  They even had a special script to read (basically "well you are living in rural Somerset..").
		
Click to expand...

we had some Londoners move into the hamlet, lovely little cottage roses in the garden etc, directly beside the milking parlor of one farm, opposite the yard entrance to another dairy farm................. they wrote to the farmers to ask, if one they could milk at a more reasonable time as the early milk was waking them up and two the cow s**t on the road was ruining the BMW, ended up moving. its like people who move next to a church and complain about bells


----------



## Zoe67 (10 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Sorry if I offend anyone, but round here many who have 4 x 4 or  cars that loook like them but are not, buy them as a status symbol  as a taxi to pick up kids.  They have NO tow bar so you know they are not horsey and they buy these things and cannot drive them let alone reverse them. Is it just south bucks or other areas???

Sorry but if I was a mother ( which I am not and never will be ), and wanted something nice to  drive the kids around and luxurious  i would rather one of these in my experiance of them

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHEVROLET...119614?hash=item3ac1a80e7e:g:vzcAAOSwBLlU~evz

Click to expand...

and don't you find that these women in there big 4 x 4s never say thank you if you let them out?

South bucks is crawling with them!


----------



## Leonor (10 May 2016)

@HGA-12 kudos for staying calm.That wouldn't be me.I have stopped being the bigger person a long time ago.That's why people like her continue that behaviour, they have never been told to fukc off.I never drive in britain when coming over visiting my oh.I feel there is lack of courtesy .It's all mememememe.


----------



## sport horse (10 May 2016)

I have lived in a narrow single track lane for 40 years and there is nothing you can tell me about car drivers behaviour!  I have been told I have no right to drive my lorry along the lane to my own house by someone who does not even live in the lane (there are only 4 houses and we all know each other!). I have been told that someone could not take their car into a passing place as it was not tarmacced and their car would get dirty. Best of all the gas man who was adamant he would not reverse and it was urgent as there was an emergency in a house on the lane. He was a little abashed when I pointed out that the nearest gas was over 2 miles away so he was perhaps on the wrong road to his emergency?!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 May 2016)

its amazing the amount of people that can't reverse. people only generally find their way to my place when they are lost but twice recently I've met older drivers 'out for a drive' that couldn't reverse to the nearest passing place (they were 50 yards from one, I was 150). One damaged the bumper on his Audi and the other reversed his jag into a drystone wall on the other side of the road to the passing place lol. And the amount of drivers that expect me to reverse the lorry for them when they are in they are in their wee run-around is funny.


----------



## HashRouge (10 May 2016)

I do think one of the advantages of learning to drive on narrow country lanes is that you have to be able to reverse from the get go! We have a couple of very sharp bends on the way up to the farm and I am getting fed up of meeting people who come flying round in the opposite direction, then sit there waiting for me to reverse up to 30 or 40 metres when we all know there is a passing space just 2 or 3 metres behind them! But they won't/ can't reverse! I also quite like it when I meet some bloke in a van and I have to reverse, and you can see the look on his face like "oh god women drivers" until I whizz back into a space quick as you like


----------



## RunToEarth (10 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			They have NO tow bar so you know they are not horsey
		
Click to expand...

Is this an accepted measurement of how horsey someone is?! We are farmers, two out of the three 4x4s we have do not have tow bars - we have a lorry and four horses (although being recognised as unhorsey is only ever a good thing from my POV!)


----------



## Crackerz (10 May 2016)

I'm glad it's not just me that has these issues!

My yard is at the end of a single track lane. Half way down there is a footpath alongside a canal with a layby for parking... This of course, attracts dog walkers. THE worst drivers ever!! They see you coming, but pull out of the layby and drive at you anyway. I keep going, knowing they are far closer to a passing point (the layby) than i am!

And what is it with people, when they reverse then turn the steering wheel manically left to right, right to left, meaning they snake backwards all over the place. Jeeeeez, you don't do that going forwards, why do they think it'll work going backwards?!?!


----------



## Bright_Spark (10 May 2016)

A while ago I was going down the narrow lane to the yard and met an Audi. The driver did not stop at the passing place, then stopped in the middle of the road and expected me to reverse 150m to a turning on a blind bend. So I just turned my engine off and waited. He eventually got out of his car, came over to me and told me I needed to back up. I refused and said he could back up the 5m to the passing place he had driven past. He did, but was not happy about it!

I have a little Peugoet 106 and I hate taking the country lanes round here as people think that because their car is bigger/ posher, they have right of way.


----------



## Luci07 (10 May 2016)

Slightly off topic...a couple of months ago I saw a trailer with its hazards on. This is on a back country lane. I stuck my hazards on, got out and when to see if I could help. Turned out the lady lived there and was waiting to be able to reverse her trailer into her yard..!doh


----------



## planete (10 May 2016)

Meeting a car on a single lane track when you are in charge of a largish motorbike with double adult sidecar attached and the woman coming the other way with a gateway just behind her asks you to reverse! Then explain that a) there is no reverse gear on a motorbike and b) small woman (me) does not have the strength to push the whole outfit back uphill!  It turned out she was petrified of going into reverse.  Comical in hindsight really.


----------



## ester (10 May 2016)

Can't get the first vid to work HGA?

The ones that annoy me, on our narrow roads are those with the 4x4s that will not put them anywhere near the verge or heaven forbid off the tarmac while I shove my little kia rio in a hedge for them


----------



## Embo (10 May 2016)

Had one a few weeks ago. Was in my friends car, a Mini Cooper, on our way to our trainer's yard, which is down a single track road with passing places. We meet 2 cars coming the other way, there is a passing place about 5 feet behind them. Car behind, an older gent, happily reverses back into the passing place. 

Young driver in front, he can't have been any older than 20, in his red Seat sits staring at us waiting for us to do something. So we point at the passing place behind him, he starts shaking his head and gestures for US to reverse. This carries on for a minute or two until friend relents and slowly pulls forward and gets as close to the side of the road as possible (because, she admits to me, she can't reverse for toffee!). Boy then proceeds forwards and just squeezes past. Friend rolls down the window to tell him how rude he is, the coward just mouths at us but doesn't dare roll his window down! Hid behind the safety of the glass lol.

He managed to get by, then sped off (of course) all the while with older gent waiting patiently in the passing place, who we duly thanked. He smiled and shrugged his shoulders. Who knows what that kid's problem was.


----------



## pennyturner (10 May 2016)

I do occasionally meet people who expect my horse and carriage to be able to reverse for them... those who have ever tried to keep a straight line in a horse drawn carriage when backing up (without a 5th wheel lock) will know just how likely it is that is!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2016)

Zoe67 said:



			and don't you find that these women in there big 4 x 4s never say thank you if you let them out?

South bucks is crawling with them!
		
Click to expand...

And the other thing that peeves me off big time is when they open the door into the road and stay there for ages getting their sprogs out while they never give a hoot about the traffic,  One did this to me she suddenly opened the door while my horse box was approaching, and I very nearly took it off.


Then the last one had her door wide open in a tight area by a school and she gave no hoot about the traffic and on this occation I screamed out " why don't you used the bloody pavement, it is what it is for" !!!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2016)

RunToEarth said:



			Is this an accepted measurement of how horsey someone is?! We are farmers, two out of the three 4x4s we have do not have tow bars - we have a lorry and four horses (although being recognised as unhorsey is only ever a good thing from my POV!)
		
Click to expand...

No not always but round here it is very horsey and predominantly all the school run cars are 4x4 or suv's no tow bars only kids.  So there are some 4x4 without towbars but I bet those few are covered in mud as if they been on a farm  so you can see they are working cars not spotless 4x4 who never ever see much, therefore I think you can tell a working car to a posing car  lol


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2016)

ester said:



			Can't get the first vid to work HGA?

The ones that annoy me, on our narrow roads are those with the 4x4s that will not put them anywhere near the verge or heaven forbid off the tarmac while I shove my little kia rio in a hedge for them 

Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJMWAaflKOM


----------



## Zoe67 (10 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			And the other thing that peeves me off big time is when they open the door into the road and stay there for ages getting their sprogs out while they never give a hoot about the traffic,  One did this to me she suddenly opened the door while my horse box was approaching, and I very nearly took it off.


Then the last one had her door wide open in a tight area by a school and she gave no hoot about the traffic and on this occation I screamed out " why don't you used the bloody pavement, it is what it is for" !!!!
		
Click to expand...


but of course the world revolves around women in 4 x 4s, how could you not know that???


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (10 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJMWAaflKOM

Click to expand...

Its private...


----------



## rachk89 (10 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Sorry if I offend anyone, but round here many who have 4 x 4 or  cars that loook like them but are not, buy them as a status symbol  as a taxi to pick up kids.  They have NO tow bar so you know they are not horsey and they buy these things and cannot drive them let alone reverse them. Is it just south bucks or other areas???

Sorry but if I was a mother ( which I am not and never will be ), and wanted something nice to  drive the kids around and luxurious  i would rather one of these in my experiance of them

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHEVROLET...119614?hash=item3ac1a80e7e:g:vzcAAOSwBLlU~evz

Click to expand...

Oh thats not even just England, Scotland has them too. Its great fun when they realise I wont actually move over into a ditch for them and am quite happy for them to hit my car if they dare to (they never do). They just like to believe that because they spent £70,000+ on a car that that gives them the rule of the road. I may only have a citroen C4, but I can drive it like I am driving a tank and its worth far less than your precious vehicle so go right ahead and scratch yours on mine, it will give me a laugh. Funnily enough, they move over very quickly when they realise I wont be forced out of the way into the ditch. Whats even more fun is when I am driving the L200 truck, they actually willingly get out of the way then as its bigger than the disco's and range rovers.

Will say I will move over to let them past, but I refuse to put my car into a ditch just because they dont want muddy tyres. I move a bit, its their job to move the rest. If they wont, oh well, thats their choice, but we'll be sitting for a while if they dont. Thankfully, most people up here are reasonably forgiving, its just a few that arent. Its a shame that those few ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## JennBags (10 May 2016)

Well I managed to watch the first video by looking at the OP's other uploads.  The OP had only just passed a big lay by when the car came in the other direction, the OP then squeezed past the bike and carried on driving towards the car.  I don't really understand why the OP couldn't have stopped when she saw the car coming in the opposite direction, and reversed her trailer the few yards back into the lay by, instead of making the car reverse really quite a long way.  The driver of the car seemed perfectly capable of reversing so I think all the comments about how she's incompetent are unnecessary.

OP I know you hate any sort of criticism however I don't think you're completely in the right here.  If you're in charge of a trailer you really should able to reverse it such a short distance, I've never jackknifed a trailer by reversing it.  Maybe you should get some trailer driving lessons.


----------



## Gift Horse (10 May 2016)

rachk89 said:



			Whats even more fun is when I am driving the L200 truck, they actually willingly get out of the way then.
		
Click to expand...

:-D I find this too, I have an 11 year old battered L200 (4 work) and a Smart car - no one ever tries to bully me off the road in the former.


----------



## JennBags (10 May 2016)

This is the first video, pleasantly titled "stupid old cow road rage from an 80 year old"

https://youtu.be/nhEYPmvrMOA


----------



## taraj (10 May 2016)

ester said:



			Can't get the first vid to work HGA?

The ones that annoy me, on our narrow roads are those with the 4x4s that will not put them anywhere near the verge or heaven forbid off the tarmac while I shove my little kia rio in a hedge for them 

Click to expand...

It annoys me that people think just because your driving a 4x4 they can stay in the middle of the road and the 4x4 will have to go onto the verge/ditch/hedge! whether towing a trailer or not!. We have a private school near to the yard and the parents use the narrow lane as a cut through and cant possibly get there shiny cars dirty. I have found that if you just keep driving (L200, theme going on here!) they will get out of the way eventually.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (10 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			They have NO tow bar so you know they are not horsey and they buy these things and cannot drive them let alone reverse them. Is it just south bucks or other areas???
		
Click to expand...

How do you know they don't have tow bars fitted? Some 4x4s (including my own) have detachable tow bars.


----------



## rachk89 (10 May 2016)

Gift Horse said:



			:-D I find this too, I have an 11 year old battered L200 (4 work) and a Smart car - no one ever tries to bully me off the road in the former.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its like everyone just moves to one side for you so you can go through isnt it? To be fair though, if its a narrow gap and the other vehicle is obviously gonna struggle, I will drive off road to let them past because lets face it, who is less likely to get stuck?


----------



## Deltaflyer (10 May 2016)

Some of the worst are the 'Yummy Mummy' crowd who bring their little precious up for a riding lesson at the yard where I keep my boy. They drive way too fast down the single track lane that leads to the stables. Glare angrily if they have to slow down for riders who have the audacity to be riding along the lane. Can't reverse in to the passing places when they encounter a horse box or trailer and yet would raise merry hell if someone did that to their little princess.

Some come up the alternative entrance which is also the drive we have to take our horses to and from the fields. The expression of utter annoyance on their faces when they have to slow down when they pass us leading our horses. And then when you smile and wave to thank them they stare stonily ahead refusing to make eye contact.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2016)

RaposadeGengibre said:



			Its private...
		
Click to expand...

Try now


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (10 May 2016)

Some people appear to think the road I live on isn't a real road for some reason. It's a single track lane, but there are two farms, three cottages, and a small livery yard on it, it really is an actual road! Now the weather is warm I've come home from lessons to find minibuses parked across the road as though the junction was a layby, people picnicking sitting down in the road, and on one memorable occasion people parked in the road errr.. 'having it off' in the back seat in broad daylight. 
My OH was coming up to the farm one day when he found a car, again, parked across the road as though it was a layby, with two women in walking gear getting out. He asked them what on earth they were doing, only for them to tell him "oh it's alright, no one goes down this road!" they left, grumbling, when he informed them he was attempting to drive down it, and that their tiny car would stand little chance if one of my dad's customers needed access (my dad repairs tractors and farm machinery for a living - his customers aren't known for their patience). 
I've also been stopped and told "this road is access only!" to which I've replied before I could stop myself "Well I've lived here for 27 years and I've never seen you before". He deflated like a burst balloon.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			Well I managed to watch the first video by looking at the OP's other uploads.  The OP had only just passed a big lay by when the car came in the other direction, the OP then squeezed past the bike and carried on driving towards the car.  I don't really understand why the OP couldn't have stopped when she saw the car coming in the opposite direction, and reversed her trailer the few yards back into the lay by, instead of making the car reverse really quite a long way.  The driver of the car seemed perfectly capable of reversing so I think all the comments about how she's incompetent are unnecessary.

OP I know you hate any sort of criticism however I don't think you're completely in the right here.  If you're in charge of a trailer you really should able to reverse it such a short distance, I've never jackknifed a trailer by reversing it.  Maybe you should get some trailer driving lessons.
		
Click to expand...

Jennbags if you care to google the lane you will see it one track only and no passing by for me here are the coordinates https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.7...4!1s6gOKZTaCJC0vodcr99bVBw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 and the nearest one is down the lane a bit and it is down hill, so I would have had to back up down a hill  a good way baring in mind the Terrano is a high car and the trailer is low


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2016)

Buddy'sMum said:



			How do you know they don't have tow bars fitted? Some 4x4s (including my own) have detachable tow bars.
		
Click to expand...

Because  detachable ones that I have seen and Have one on my Pontiac still leaves the metal rod  visible underneath for the tow bar bit to slide into AND you still need electric hook up which is visible


----------



## ester (10 May 2016)

Sorry I don't understand the high/low comment ?!?!Having had a terrano


----------



## JFTDWS (10 May 2016)

You can see the passing place in the video, right before you meet the cyclist.

Also baffled by the high/low issue - it's a Terrano, not a tank.  It's tiny.

Finally, some nice 4x4s have detachable towbars and electric hook ups which are hidden behind plastic covers.  Mine has one, though I don't actually bother to put it back on, and I replaced the towbar with a fixed one.  From the front, it looks like a proper townie car though.


----------



## ester (10 May 2016)

Ah yes, the 3rd video, 
one where you drive past a pulling over place 
and your passenger says that the cyclist should stop and let you past... no idea why they would think that!?! I can guarantee if I were the cyclist going up a hill I need all the momentum I could get and would have carried on past the car and left you pair of numpties to it .

I also don't understand why you were so adamant the trailer would jack knife? 

Essentially I am now baffled.


----------



## Beausmate (10 May 2016)

pennyturner said:



			I have an old Rice which only goes backwards if you put a pin in the hitch (which must be removed when towing to allow the brakes to work), so live in fear of meeting the kind of old bat who can't reverse down some of the local lanes.  It's astonishing how many people can't.
		
Click to expand...

I've got one of those!  Was out with it one day, having been to pick up some hay and was nearly home; narrow road with passing places, daft bint in a Freelander stops up the road and starts waving me on, so I wave her on to pass me, but she won't budge.  Hey ho, off I went to demonstrate that passing her wasn't a great idea. Oh boy, she couldn't drive to save her life!  Ended up with a nice cyclist helping with the reverse pin/watching the front of the trailer etc. and her swearing at me, doing the whole 'if you can't reverse, you shouldn't be driving' thing, bashing my trailer with her hand and telling me that 'that thing shouldn't be on the road, just how old is it anyway?' and finished off by her revving the guts out of her heap, then dragging her wheelarch along my mudguard as she zoomed off to the next disaster.

I used to drive large buses through Ilminster   I have many, many tales of people's reversing fails when meeting a large vehicle.  I used to drive a school route that went between Allerford and Bossington, where the lane was so narrow, I had to fold in both mirrors. I am more than capable of reversing 

I was driving a minibus one day, with passengers (not supposed to reverse with passengers on board) on and I had just turned left at a very tight junction.  Middle-aged woman coming the other way nearly drove into the front of my vehicle, got out and started ranting the whole 'if you can't reverse etc....' then rang my boss to complain that I was too far over to the left.  Yep, the LEFT.  

There is a lot of it about.  As Pedantic would undoubtedly say - NOA


----------



## JennBags (10 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Jennbags if you care to google the lane you will see it one track only and no passing by for me here are the coordinates https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.7...4!1s6gOKZTaCJC0vodcr99bVBw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 and the nearest one is down the lane a bit and it is down hill, so I would have had to back up down a hill  a good way baring in mind the Terrano is a high car and the trailer is low
		
Click to expand...

Why would I Google the lane? I can see the passing place quite clearly on the video :confused3: I've towed several different types of trailer with my nissan terrano, and I've still never jackknifed one, so I don't see how any of that is relevant.   The fact is that you were in the wrong, you should have stopped and reversed.  What would you have done had the vehicle coming the other way also been a horse trailer? It might even have had horses in it, which yours didn't - who would have had right of way then?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2016)

The nearest area NOT I might add a layby as the whole lane is a single track and only had one made the cars pulling onto the verge creating an area to move into is down the lane a bit and it is down hill , so I would have had to back up down a hill  a good way baring in mind the Terrano is a high car with the tyre on the back and the trailer is low out of vision, I normally use my mirrors but going down hill into a space already occupied seemed foolhardy

Oh thanx for the advise but I get plenty of practise reversing my caravan back into its parking space and backing this trailer into its tiny shed along with many other times I reverse it including I might add reversing it round the house I visited fountain area.


 The issue here is 

A.  I was going up hill, where you should give way to up coming cars
B.   I was pulling a trailer
C.   I not only had a bike but there was a small tractor which was 100 yards away behind me  in the "not layby" but a pull in
D.  my passenger also knew it would be more time consuming me reversing down 100 yards to where the tractor had stopped than her reversing to  the top of the hill and there was not enough room for me and the tractor in this place if she had come down to where I could have pulled in.
 Anyway it is all done, down and finished, but had she not straightway got out and started throwing insults at us, there would have been no need for me posting this, it was the uncalled insults and demanding why I was in a public lane not a private lane and even walking back to her car  we could hear the insults thrown.  When we got to the top of the hill just past where she reversed me  was the house I was going too and the cyclist  and me stopped and talked and he also could not believe this woman's attitude.  the house I went to  said this woman was always like this even forcing delivery trucks to reverse down the hill.


----------



## IsabelleJ (10 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Because  detachable ones that I have seen and Have one on my Pontiac still leaves the metal rod  visible underneath for the tow bar bit to slide into AND you still need electric hook up which is visible
		
Click to expand...

Well, most of the detachable ones I've seen have a cover, including my own. A "townie" Mercedes ML that was only ever used for towing.

I've found it's better not to make assumptions about these things.

Isabelle


----------



## Auslander (10 May 2016)




----------



## JennBags (10 May 2016)

You actually make no sense.

You should have stopped when the bike did.  You were right next to the passing place at that time.  Whether there was a tractor behind you or not is irrelevant, it doesn't change the fact that you should have stopped at that point,  but you didn't.  You stated that you told the woman driving the car that you would jackknife the trailer if you reversed it, so of course she assumed you had no reversing skills as anyone who can't reverse a trailer a few yards without it jackknifing really should not be allowed to drive a trailer.

This is not the first time you've posted a road rage incident and been told that you are in the wrong.  Maybe you should try to learn something from all these incidents and modify your own behaviour.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (11 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Because  detachable ones that I have seen and Have one on my Pontiac still leaves the metal rod  visible underneath for the tow bar bit to slide into AND you still need electric hook up which is visible
		
Click to expand...

On my RR everything is hidden behind the tow bracket cover.  Although not at the moment because I lost it the last time I used the trailer


----------



## ester (11 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			The nearest area NOT I might add a layby as the whole lane is a single track and only had one made the cars pulling onto the verge creating an area to move into is down the lane a bit and it is down hill , so I would have had to back up down a hill  a good way baring in mind the Terrano is a high car with the tyre on the back and the trailer is low out of vision, I normally use my mirrors but going down hill into a space already occupied seemed foolhardy
		
Click to expand...

No one said it was a layby did they? Just a pull in space which yes is clearly verge but it clearly wasn't swimming with water and has been used a an area to move into it as you say... 

I love that you normally use your mirrors, I always used my mirrors when towing on the basis that otherwise all you could see was horse trailer. Maybe if your passenger hadn't also been so entitled that everyone should clear the way for you they could have seen you back rather than pointlessly squeezing past a cyclist who then had to come past you again. 

I still don't understand your determination that it would jack knife because you were going down hill?? trailers don't jack knife unless driven badly and I am not surprised you then got that reaction from her if you were declaring it would for certain jack knife!


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			And the other thing that peeves me off big time is when they open the door into the road and stay there for ages getting their sprogs out while they never give a hoot about the traffic,  One did this to me she suddenly opened the door while my horse box was approaching, and I very nearly took it off.


Then the last one had her door wide open in a tight area by a school and she gave no hoot about the traffic and on this occation I screamed out " why don't you used the bloody pavement, it is what it is for" !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Tsk. Some people shouldn't be allowed on the road!!!

Of course I mean you, not her. 

If you "nearly took her door off" you were travelling too fast and too close to a potential hazard. You "screamed at her" to use the pavement well, how classy are you. As far as I am aware the pavement is for walking on not parking on. 

Lastly if you can't reverse a trailer without jackknifing it, you shouldn't be towing. 

What a liability.


----------



## The wife (11 May 2016)

hollyandivy123 said:



			we had some Londoners move into the hamlet, lovely little cottage roses in the garden etc, directly beside the milking parlor of one farm, opposite the yard entrance to another dairy farm................. they wrote to the farmers to ask, if one they could milk at a more reasonable time as the early milk was waking them up and two the cow s**t on the road was ruining the BMW, ended up moving. its like people who move next to a church and complain about bells 

Click to expand...

This has just reminded me about the lady who lives in my old village who requested that the farmers didn't harvest when it was breezy and dry as the dust got into her house from the open windows and ruined her washing on the line... This same woman sunbathes topless by her swimming pool and then moans that the drivers of combines and tractors look at her... Oh and the same woman who moans about mud on the road, tractors driving past her house and the occasional wheel marks on her pristine front lawn... And don't even get me started on the fuss made when they are muck spreading. Seriously I give up! She actually deems herself as a 'country woman' and owns horses and dogs. Find it hilarious myself. Sister used to work for her and the stories we could tell would fill a book.


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (11 May 2016)

Some daft tart on beemer has scared ***** out me this morning.
Main village road has been closed so everyone has to take detour around really narrow country lane with high banks and quite overgrown hedges. There is a nasty corner on the lane with tall hedge on one  (mine) side and *sort of* passing place on the other which is soil (and its hammering down today) and a bit on a slope. I have been crawling around that corner knowing that shogun is a ******* to stop catching muddy surface with one side when bloody woman hurled around the corner right on the middle of the lane. Im afraid to say that daughter expanded her vocabulary with quite a few expletives.


----------



## 9tails (11 May 2016)

In HGA's defence, and something that seems to have not been picked up, is that she wasn't pulling a horse trailer but a much smaller trailer (possibly only a 2 wheeler) that you can't see in your rearview mirror.  They do tend to jackknife very quickly because you don't see it wavering offcourse until it suddenly appears in one of your mirrors.  I can reverse a horse trailer into any gap, but I open my back door before reversing my little trailer.


----------



## ester (11 May 2016)

Well she did say it was a large box trailer, presumably one large enough to fit jumps in. I did my test with one of those so they are generally quite well behaved.


----------



## 9tails (11 May 2016)

True, 8 x 6 should be viewable in the mirrors.  Mine is 5 x 3'6 and can only be heard.


----------



## ester (11 May 2016)

Our old little 'tip' trailer it was easier to unhitch and push back down the driveway (long, straight)


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 May 2016)

9tails said:



			In HGA's defence, and something that seems to have not been picked up, is that she wasn't pulling a horse trailer but a much smaller trailer (possibly only a 2 wheeler) that you can't see in your rearview mirror.  They do tend to jackknife very quickly because you don't see it wavering offcourse until it suddenly appears in one of your mirrors.  I can reverse a horse trailer into any gap, but I open my back door before reversing my little trailer.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 

I am only returning to give a few measurements

 My guess is most  have ever sat in a Terrano long wheeled base  7 seater Those who have know 

Nissan Terrano  *long wheeled base car* is a 7 seater as per photo I sent you 9tails can you see the trailer from the drivers seat ? it is attached to my car albeit in it's shed.  The driver seat to the back of the car  is 8 ft 75 


The trailer I borrowed so going on owners measurement which it appears to have a discrepancy about it so went out and measured it
 So I give facts not guessing now  the trailer is 5ft  wide including  the wheel arches without the wheel arches which measure 9 inches  each one makes the actual trailer  is 3ft 5, the length of the trailer is 7ft


    The trailer is 2 ft 6 high  from ground to the top, The car   measures from the ground to above the wheel  where the base of the rear windscreen is 4ft 6 so there is 2ft between the top of the trailer to the top of the spare wheel which sits up of the windscreen so obscuring where the trailer would be. 
 So with 2ft difference   from the top of the trailer to  the eye line of the driver, please tell me how I see the trailer which is 8ft 7.5 away??  also the trailer is 1  1/2 ft narrower than the car.


So in reality 9tails  the trailer I used is the same size as yours.  Caravans  and horse trailers are easy to maneuver (done both) (and reverse my caravan with my left hand drive American car into very tight spots) as you see them in your mirrors but when the trailer is lower by 2 ft and narrower  than the car it is not so easy.
Maybe I could have handled it differently, but I remained polite and courteous which this old lady did not. 

Just to add when someone opens their door  about 6ft in front of you while your traveling at 30mph  in a 26ft horsebox with horses on  that is what I meant by taking someones door off. The police were the doing speed traps on this day and saw everything. I got a that was quick reaction on your part" from the two police officers despite the horses stumbling they were fine.


In future I will refrain from posting any personal threads/posts.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 May 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Tsk. Some people shouldn't be allowed on the road!!!

Of course I mean you, not her. 

If you "nearly took her door off" you were travelling too fast and too close to a potential hazard. You "screamed at her" to use the pavement well, how classy are you. As far as I am aware the pavement is for walking on not parking on. 

Lastly if you can't reverse a trailer without jackknifing it, you shouldn't be towing. 

What a liability.
		
Click to expand...

Off ignore for a minute.

How rude and nasty are you!



 Read my post above, I was traveling 30mph in a 26ft horsebox with horses and this mother  opened the door at 6ft in front of me in my path  7 1/2 ton truck and you really think she is sensible opening the door and getting her children out in flowing traffic??. ( caught on dash cam)  I told her to use the pavement to get her kids out not off load them onto the road, she  was trying to get the children out onto the road in front as it turned out a police speed trap.   Which they saw nuff said

You try reversing  a light weight trailer which cannot be seen from the drivers view  or in the side mirrors unless the trailer starts to drift to one side and reversing down hill.  Gosh there are really some spiteful, rude people on this forum


----------



## JennBags (11 May 2016)

The trailer measurements are completely irrelevant.   On the one hand you are boasting about what a fantastic driver you are and how you can reverse this trailer into a small garage every day,  ob the other hand you can't reverse it a few yards without jackknifing it.  Make your mind up.

And as for your rant about the woman who opened her car door...why would you be driving at such speeds in a large vehicle so close to a school?  Yet again you have proved yourself to be a rude, obnoxious,  aggressive driver.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 May 2016)

JennBags said:



			The trailer measurements are completely irrelevant.   On the one hand you are boasting about what a fantastic driver you are and how you can reverse this trailer into a small garage every day,  ob the other hand you can't reverse it a few yards without jackknifing it.  Make your mind up.

And as for your rant about the woman who opened her car door...why would you be driving at such speeds in a large vehicle so close to a school?  Yet again you have proved yourself to be a rude, obnoxious,  aggressive driver.
		
Click to expand...

You do not  know the  situation - you are basing it on what you want too, the police were there at the top of the hill where the speed trap was, a 7.5 ton fully laiden coming up a steep hill is struggling 

So you assume I used the car to park the livery trailer in did you ??? lol It is not used every day FYI


 You know what I don't have to listen to any more spiteful rude insults about me and too me.  

 I will not return to this thread as it is pointless trying to have a civil conversation here due to the biotching and mud throwing, there is more polite ways to discuss this incident too which you obviously are not one who can without being rude to me.

 I do not have to listen to your returning insults about me or my life.


----------



## Pedantic (11 May 2016)

Video won't play, says sorry it's private, if it's private why is it on a public forum ?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 May 2016)

I changed the settings to private and going to delete them sorry.
 It was causing the thread to get too heated

 Hopefully H&H will lock this thread now as there is no more constructive things that can come out of it now.


----------



## Pedantic (11 May 2016)

Nearly everything on here ends up in a bitchfest, LMFAO, maybe they should re name the Forum Hell and Hades


----------



## EllenJay (11 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Because  detachable ones that I have seen and Have one on my Pontiac still leaves the metal rod  visible underneath for the tow bar bit to slide into AND you still need electric hook up which is visible
		
Click to expand...

That's not correct.  My detachable tow bar, once detached can't be seen, the electrics fold up behind the bumper, and my 4x4 is immaculate as I don't like dirty cars. I get it cleaned every week.

Loving the generalisations you make.


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Off ignore for a minute.

How rude and nasty are you!

You try reversing  a light weight trailer which cannot be seen from the drivers view  or in the side mirrors unless the trailer starts to drift to one side and reversing down hill.  Gosh there are really some spiteful, rude people on this forum
		
Click to expand...

Well on balance I think a lot less rude and no where near as nasty as you, would be the answer here.  Your threads descend into this because you only want people who agree with you to reply, and you insult anyone who does not. What you have posted is an embarrassment and shows your sense of arrogance and entitlement.  This lady you met may be just as bad as you, but she's no worse as proven by your own footage. 

I reverse trailers like that all the time. If you can't, you shouldn't have been towing on a road with it. Furthermore, you had a passenger who could have acted as a banksman if necessary. 

I think you will find the driver who hits the door flung open in front of them, would be the one at fault, because to hit it, you would be travelling too fast and too close. The fact you are in a large vehicle with animals on, makes you even more of a liability if that is the speed you think is acceptable to pass a school at drop off time. It is the driver's responsibility to drive to the road and conditions and being in a large horse lorry, would be one of those conditions where you should slow down. 

I'm sure when your horse was recently having a melt down on the road for whatever reason, you wouldn't have appreciated people steaming past you, shouting abuse, would you.


----------



## ester (12 May 2016)

Isn't it called reading the road well ahead, particularly in areas such as schools etc. 
I tend to agree with Ffion, I don't think the lady was great either but you were just as bad, the only one who was impeccably behaved and reasonable was the cyclist . 

Next time someone disagrees with me I am not going to clarify the point with reasoned argument but stamp my feet, call everyone mean and flounce


----------



## Annagain (12 May 2016)

A few years ago I was on my way to a riding club lesson, a bit late as usual and met a trailer leaving the lesson before mine on the single track road to the venue. She only had to reverse about 10m whereas I would have to go back about 100m. She got out of the car and very apologetically said she couldn't reverse the trailer and would I do it for her. I got in and went back the short distance, all the while muttering to myself about how you shouldn't have a trailer if you can't bloody reverse it etc. 

The next day I bumped into her in Tesco and after exchanging a few pleasantries, she said to me, "Did you realise xxxx was in the car yesterday. He said you didn't say hello and thought it was a bit odd as you're normally so friendly."

The worst part is the to this day I cannot for the life of me remember if I actually said those things out loud or was just thinking them  It wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't chair of my riding club


----------



## ester (12 May 2016)

So there were two of them and neither could reverse :eek3::eek3::eek3::eek3:


----------



## sunnyone (12 May 2016)

Those who can't reverse are (or were) not confined to narrow country lanes, I'm sorry to say.
Years back Burlington Rd Bournemouth was a one way road heading towards Beale's posh department store in town. Then the council changed the one way system!
After the change some 30% of the drivers missed the No Entry signs and carried on as usual. Half way along they suddenly realised their mistake! This road is wide enough for double deckers to have a series of stops, plus moving traffic, and so is 3 lane width!Even there some could not reverse! 

Some attempted to go down the up ramp of an underground car park in the vain hope that driving round in a circle would be possible, others simply stopped and asked the bus drivers to turn their cars around for them! In fact I think one or two even asked the policemen for help, and got it!


----------



## Beausmate (12 May 2016)

On the subject of confused motorists who can't find their way out of a paper bag, or know anything about the car they are occupying (driving is usually secondary to whatever it is they are actually doing), here is a cracking example...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=vupgBykQnko


----------



## rachk89 (12 May 2016)

You did say in your first post that you are experienced at reversing trailers and could even win in a speed contest. Yet in the video you said you couldn't reverse. Bit of conflicting information there.

Maybe just get some practice with this smaller one if you aren't good with it. No harm in that.


----------

